# New Home Theater Construction



## dhardaway (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm in the process of building my basement HT.The basement is 20' long by 25' wide the HT will be 15' wide by 20' long by 7' high I will be using RBH speakers and a front projector.I have run speaker and hdmi cables in the ceiling. the ceiling will be drywall. Should i put isulation in the ceiling? The walls have half inch wood paneling on them I plan on placing drywall over the paneling. What product can I use to place between the drywall and the wood ?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.

The walls and ceiling should be filled with insulation. You don't have to or want to jam it in, just fill the cavities fully.

What are you looking to do with the walls that there would be something between them? Green Glue would be optimal but a waste if you haven't accounted for other isolation techniques and also plan on doing the ceiling in 2 layers.

Bryan


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

I put rock wool insulation in my ceiling and like it's added soundproofing. I only used a single layer of drywall, but put some elastomeric caulking on the joists. When sitting upstairs I can't hear the movie going in the basement even if it's turned up fairly loud. Very loud bass can sometimes be heard as a low muffle. Likewise I can hear much noise coming from upstairs in the theater room. Kids jumping or dropping things on the floor can be heard though. I'm sure some of that will go away once I put doors on the room as the other rooms in the basement don't have the same soundproofing.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...nstruction/6932-diy-home-theater-project.html


----------

